# mullet caught @ Sykes



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

So today had plans on taking the little cousin out fishing to Fort pickens. He had fun see all the bait fish in the water, a spotted hanging under the pier, and meeting new friends. So after some time of not catching anything on hook and line I headed over to sykes. We got to Sykes and I saw schools of mullet in the water from finger to full size. So I got my 8 foot bait net and decided to throw on them and caught about a dozen or so. Looked like something was chasing them out of the water and I don't think it was flipper. We went on top of the pier and only caught pinfish. Ended our day fishing at the T pier and caught nothing. Originally planned to fish for flounder and snapper or whatever game fish.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anybody been catching anything good? I would love to put him on the fish this summer he hasn't caught any fish other than bait fish last year.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, at least you caught a good mess of eats!!!


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*surf fishing bonuses*

I like surf fishing, you can always play in the sand or water, i am 61 and i love options, the beach is healthy, the bridge and pier , that is for another day.:thumbup::thumbup:
Pompano an whiting, redfish, hardtail, lady fish. shell collection, bird Chasing. Girls, never to early to teach about the girls. lol good luck


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey randy, you should hit bud up and go to the stadium with him, they have been doing really well with flounder and black snapper over there


----------

